# Best petsmart/petco finds?



## Bambi

Mine was the guy in my avatar. when i got him he was all white though. xD kinda sad but excited he's changing colors.

He's not quite hmpk, but almost(just a few degrees short when in full flare).

He always had a bubblenest going that i hate wrecking during water changes. 



what about you guys? anyone find something stunning at their local petsmart or petco?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

All of my boys are from Petsmart and Petco, also i got some stunners from Walmart, XD


----------



## Bambi

My walmart never has anything good(i check everyday though lol).
My petsmart usually takes pretty good care of their bettas, when i went and got this guy they were just finished doing water changed. ^^ 
I rarely find one that makes me just /have/ to bring it home though xD.


----------



## lillylark

I found my crowntail Jagger (that's him in my avatar) at Petsmart a month ago. He's my first betta, and I think he's pretty darn cute.  He has lots of attitude and was feisty even when he was in his tiny Petsmart cup.


----------



## Indyfishy

Bambi, the guy in your avatar is sooooo cute, he looks like he's wearing black pants haha!
All of my guys have been from petsmart (except one i got at a terrible petco XP). My two best finds were these guys:
This boy is my all time favorite, his name was Vincent. He was a silvery blue-grey grizzle veiltail. He was absolutely stunning, his scales and tail were soooo shimmery, I've never seen another quite like him.








And this is my orange halfmoon, Sullivan. Orange is such a hard color to find, and even harder to find on a halfmoon, and then it's almost impossible to find that combo in a pet store, but i found one!!!!!


----------



## fleetfish

I don't have and petsmarts/cos that sell fancies, so I have to rely on Big Al's or mom'n'pop shops. I do sometimes find some amazing looking bettas though, like Kryptonite 



















And Raja was one of the most recent surprise finds from Petsmart:


----------



## Bambi

Lovely fish everyone 

and yeah it does kinda look like he's wearing pants xD. On the extra dark parts of his fins are superblack spots. xD Ihope he marble all the way out and shows more of them(or, you know, changes his mine and goes back to all white c


----------



## EverythingNice55

I got my betta Mr Jingles from Big Al's. I love that shop because it's completely filled with fish, so fish is their specialty. They take good care of their fish (including bettas) I am going to Wal-Mart and PetSmart soon to get another betta, and if I don't see any, I'll go back to Big Al's. It's highly recommended.


----------



## Pataflafla

Courage the purple butterfly was from Petsmart when they first started selling dragonscale and halfmoons. He was sold as a dragon scale, but I really don't see the strong coloration as I do in others. He just seems to be a faded purple. He's also our resident tumor boy.
View attachment 38082


And little Jacuzzi, whom I don't really know the coloration of. He's definitely a butterfly, but the fins closest to his body are red and his body is black(as with the edges of his fins). He is probably an over halfmoon since he still can't flare all the way, but is already at halfmoon with extra finnage.
View attachment 38083


----------



## ArcticRain

This is my pretty boy from Petco! He is a Copper Dragon Halfmoon! Sadly, he has started tail biting and now he has a case of fin rot. It's not to bad so hopefully he will heal up nicely.












There were three at Petco yesterday that I just had to bring home. But I sadly I can not afford three more tanks, three more heaters and three more betta's.


----------



## RavenofLight

Fleetfish, I love kryptonite! hes awesome.

This is my boy from Petco, Ivan.


----------



## gwenny

I found Glenn at my local Petsmart =] 









and found Al at my local PETCO~ 









I'm just so obsessed that I take random trips to the store to look at what they have (and I always want to adopt more)


----------



## copperarabian

I have a bunch I got from Petco/Petsmart who I think are gorgeous 

This is my most recent boy, he has a little more copper on his fins now. 
HM copper butterfly, although his butterfly pattern might go away lol
Petco









Blue dragon Rose tail HM 
Petsmart









Glorfindel, Platinum red dragon
Petco









Dante, Silver and red crowntail
Petco









Caligula, Multicolor
Petco









Copper dragon HM rosetail
Petco









Platinum Orange HM Plakat
Petco


----------



## regalesse

Ra is from petco and he's the best i've seen in a while. gold/tinted steele blue and red finned doubletail delta. his pics are in my album. i really need to update them though, his fins have almost completely grown back in now.


----------



## copperarabian

regalesse said:


> Ra is from petco and he's the best i've seen in a while. gold/tinted steele blue and red finned doubletail delta. his pics are in my album. i really need to update them though, his fins have almost completely grown back in now.


Wow, he's gorgeous. I wish the photos where bigger


----------



## metalbetta

Hm. This is tough. Buuuut I suppose I'll give it a shot.

Best from Petsmart: Twitch, Male Salamander HMPK.
He's awesome looking. Cute little personality too, as you can see from his name. lol... He has a slight gill deformity, but he gets along fine with it! Currently shares a divided 5 gal with my Winston.









My best petco finds BY FAR are my "twin" girls Mew and Noelle. Everyone knows Mew. She was amazing. But she unfortunately passed away recently. Noelle is still with us and is still carrying the nickname MewTwo! No, 1fish, you still can't have her. 

Mew: (R.I.P., lady)


















Noelle:


----------



## titusthebetta

Wow, I hope I can get this lucky with the Petco and Petsmart here. They all look fantastic!


----------



## Laki

Wow! My PetSmart only sells females, crowntails and veiltails. I saw some nice colors but nothing fancy like all yours'. homina homina to like, ALL of them!! You guys are lucky!! 
The closest to a fancy betta in any of the local stores, that I've seen, are 2 apricot dalmatians at the store in the mall!!


----------



## Tikibirds

Most of my cool finds are from walmart of all places...but here are some from petco

Fluttershy, got her 2 nights ago









Caroline. she was about the size of a quarter and see through when i got her. She finally got some color in recently.




























However, my best find ever was this guy from walmart









and this female


----------



## Bambi

Wow that CT from walmart is gorgouse, Mine had a couple similar(but not as good) but they were far to close to death for me to bring home.


ArcticRain- beautiful red copper 



you all have lovely betta


----------



## Sweeda88

Here are Blush and Data. I got Blush from PetCo and Data from PetSmart. For a female, Blush has very long fins and amazing coloration. I KNOW she's a female for a fact. I've seen her drop eggs. There is no possible way that she is a male. Enjoy!


----------



## kfish

This is Sky the delta tail - he's from Petco!


----------



## Bambi

Pretty.  And yeah, my blue vt girl has longer find too. Not as long as your girls but she's still young xD.
I want to steal your white pk boy xD Hes be great for breeding to my fry that are growing. >_< As long as he doesn't marble out like my boy. xD



Sky looks nice I love that coloring.


----------



## Noemi

Ares, my HM from petco


----------



## Pewmew

doo doo doo dee do~~ a small portion of my boys all from petco & petsmart~ :crazy:


----------



## spriken

just got Monet from petco


----------



## ArcticRain

Pewmew said:


> doo doo doo dee do~~ a small portion of my boys all from petco & petsmart~ :crazy:


Beautiful boys! I wish I could find bettas that beautiful at Petco!


----------



## doggyhog

Got Mikko at petco. Best part was that he was marked as a delta so I got him for 6.99. 









Raja: White dragon PK. From petco.









Napoleon: My first HMPK. He marbled into all blue later. Also from Petco.









I have more but I don't feel like posting all of them. LOL


----------



## Betta311

My youngin rafiki,who looks like copperarabians boy...from petsmart


----------



## BubbleBetta12

I just got mine on Sunday. His name is Zen.He is becoming lighter not darker!


----------



## Tikibirds

> Wow that CT from walmart is gorgouse, Mine had a couple similar(but not as good) but they were far to close to death for me to bring home.


My walmart's bettas tend to be in better shape then the local petco's. Lately their fish all look like they are going to keel over any minute :shock:


----------



## SDragon

Hmm thats weird as it is the opposite way around here.


----------



## SDragon

I love Sky and Pewmew's #1,3, and 7. Also monet. These fish are all beauties! My local stores dont have nearly that pretty of fish.


----------



## genxas

At Petsmart I found what I believe to a Mustard Gas halfmoon.
and at Petco I found a complete orange crowntail that I had to have. x3


----------



## genxas

I couldn't edit my post so sorry for the double posting:


----------



## Tikibirds

he;s all ready for halloween


----------



## betta lover1507

*all of my fish are from petstores i *_had_* some* *pet supplies
i have my luna she was sold as a veiltail but now she has webbings on her fins: she is the biggest betta i have (she would've been my biggest fish if i had no other non-betta fish)








i have her buddy he is my longest betta i have he is a DBT, super gorgeous: he is my beautiful betta, his name is lunar
















i have a VT girl, she was my first suceesful spawn pair but the babies died: she is my cutess one >.<, her name is straw berry
















i have a red, metallic, blue rayed, male HM named chili pepper his short name is chili, he was a sucessful spawn with straw berry:








His fins where shredded by a filter o.0
and my newest, and i think youngest, he is a HMPK, his name is oceanst fancy name xP, he is my stunner:


























*


----------



## SwimmR

*Our Petco Rocks!*

So, I went in to Petco to buy a plant for Phineas (Finny for short), a standard blue VT, when I saw the most amazing HM - I just had to have him (blue & white, my son named him "Starburst"). Then, since I had a buy-one-get-one-free coupon, of course I had to pick out a second one, thus "Curly" joined us. (each HM for only $3.50- wow!) They're all so pretty, and Starburst is quite a pistol - tries to move his marbles around & swims really fast! Curly looks like he has seen some rough times before, with a chunk missing from his tail and the deformed (curly) fins & tail. Does anyone think his tail chunk will grow back in time? It doesn't look infected or new, so it's possibly very old or even a birth defect.


----------



## ManInBlack2010

my guy in my avi, my white HM from petsmart 'Bocephus'


----------



## LittleBettas

My Walmart *best* boys (I have no petco or petsmart bettas currently)


White/celophane CT male- Avenger











Green/blue/red CT male- Hurrican (has perm. swim bladder issues, if heeats anything, even a piece of crushed pellet, he bloats and cant swim... still gorgeous!)











Purple Butterfly, VT- Grendel










MG? VT-Beowulf










VT/RT Red-Orange Butterfly- Flagg










RIP- orange VT female- Wildfire












Males I did not get:

Orange VT










Blue/green CT


----------



## thekoimaiden

All of my bettas right now are Petsmart bettas. It really seems like the quality of fish there is increasing. Littlebettas, I was really surprised at the quality of fish from Walmart. My Walmart (before it stopped selling live fish) was never that good. 

First guy is Poofer. He looks much more pink in person. Next is Knucker. His color and fins have really filled in since I got him. Moonie is next. He is my most recent purchase and is being housed in breeder in the loach tank (no fish at the top to bother him). And last but not least is Orchid (another recent purchase); he came to me with fin rot so he is now in a heated bowl getting a salt treatment.


----------



## roadplug

I get on here to post, get looking at everyone's photos, and an hour later I forget what I got on here for  
Oh yeah, one of my 'betta babies' from petco has developed red fins!
sry for the bad pic, but i had to get it fast before she/he went back into his javamoss.


----------



## LittleBettas

My first Petmart boy!
Lol, my dog ate my fish food... so had to make a trip to get more (they ended up being sold out! UG) ended up with frozen brine shrimp (everyone LOVES)
AND this new boy...
Now named Jackpot
I THINK he a yellow copper halfmoon dragon
Hard to get a great picture of him and he has fin rot  but hes GORGEOUS


----------



## roadplug

LittleBettas said:


> My first Petmart boy!
> Lol, my dog ate my fish food... so had to make a trip to get more (they ended up being sold out! UG) ended up with frozen brine shrimp (everyone LOVES)
> AND this new boy...
> Now named Jackpot
> I THINK he a yellow copper halfmoon dragon
> Hard to get a great picture of him and he has fin rot  but hes GORGEOUS


I think your right, 'cept i think he might be a delta. But I've read that with good care and exercising those fins, he could stretch out to a HM. right? 
He is gorgeous, I love his yellow color. Whatever type he winds up falling into, he is spectacular. Great find.


----------

